# Electronic Arts At Ubuntu Summit; Linux Games Coming?



## SIGSEGV (May 4, 2012)

EA reactions after valve upcoming linux games..

some explanations :
- EA will be bringing some titles to Linux, but not their entire game catalog. The first games to ship in 2012.

- EA does have their "Origin" game service that's basically a competitor to Valve's Steam and Desura too. However, it's unlikely that they will be bringing Origin to Linux, at least initially. This Canonical deal is about bringing their games to Ubuntu and making them available through the Ubuntu Software Center.

- In terms of EA supporting other Linux distributions, I am not sure, but I don't believe they'll be going out of their way to ensure support for non-Ubuntu boxes. Aside from distributing via the Ubuntu Software Center, past communications from my sources have basically referred "Linux" as Ubuntu and Android.

- Valve's Linux plans will likely prove much more exciting than what the effort that Electronic Arts will have towards Linux. For those that have been living in a box, see A Special Linux Delivery At Valve Software and Valve's Gabe Newell Talks Linux Steam Client, Source Engine. 

you can read entirely this news on phoronix


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2012)

Oh this will be great.


----------



## qubit (May 5, 2012)

So, what about DRM? Linux users are a highly computer literate, tech savvy bunch and they've not had to put up with the likes of product activation or any other lame DRM to install their distros. However, EA is well known for baking hardcore DRM into all their major titles, so it'll be interesting to see if they continue to do this with Linux games and if they do, will Linux gamers just accept it? If they don't and they boycott DRM-infested games instead, then EA might stop producing Linux games altogether and the Linux dream of going mainstream on the desktop might die once again. Let's hope DRM goes the way of the dodo instead.


----------



## techtard (May 5, 2012)

The linux ninjas will hack the crap out of any DRM scheme out of principle probably.

It's nice that Valve and now EA are entering the Linux market. I hate the new Unity interface, but Ubuntu seems to be bringing Linux to the mainstream.


----------



## Aquinus (May 5, 2012)

techtard said:


> The linux ninjas will hack the crap out of any DRM scheme out of principle probably.
> 
> It's nice that Valve and now EA are entering the Linux market. I hate the new Unity interface, but Ubuntu seems to be bringing Linux to the mainstream.



Then customize your own, this isn't Windows. No one if forcing you to use any one interface. So far on my laptop I've been satisfied with the latest version of Gnome, but I also don't use it a whole lot, I kind of live in a browser and a terminal. FGLRX doesn't really support my Mobility Radeon HD 3650 very well. It works, but that is about it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2012)

techtard said:


> The linux ninjas will hack the crap out of any DRM scheme out of principle probably.
> 
> It's nice that Valve and now EA are entering the Linux market. I hate the new Unity interface, but Ubuntu seems to be bringing Linux to the mainstream.



There are a few ways around Unity. This is Linux, we have the right to change it. 


Here's my 12.04 system running cinnamon.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 5, 2012)

Betcha the first game they launch will be The Sims 3.  It is already out on Mac.


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 5, 2012)

While it is good news.....i really do hope they dont put any useless DRM in their games.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 5, 2012)

They will.  I can't remember the last game that was DRM free.  I think it was back in the 1990s.


----------



## baggpipes (May 5, 2012)

Makes sense i mean Steam wants to do some Linux...


----------



## Nordic (May 5, 2012)

subbed


----------



## techtard (May 6, 2012)

I know you can change the desktop/Gui on Linux distros. I went back to Gnome and use the gnome classic mockup.
I was just stating that I don't like Unity. I also don't agree with a lot of the decisions that Canonical has been making.

I just went with Gnome becaue that's what I'm used to and all my scripts and apps/daemons work without needing to be re-compiled.

I take new distros (live usb thumb drives) out for test drives and install them on several family members PCs. I and many of my family members are nor fond of Unity.
Installing Linux has sure cut back my trouble shooting and virus killing.

Linux has come a long way, most modern distros are perfectly usable by the average person for e-mail, web-browsing, media streaming and general computer usage.
Gaming is the only aspect that Linux is missing out on.

And yes, I also know that there are tons of free games for Linux.


----------



## Aquinus (May 6, 2012)

techtard said:


> And yes, I also know that there are tons of free games for Linux.



Woo! OpenArena baby!


----------



## Nordic (May 6, 2012)

Those of you with problems with unity, have you tried the new 12.04 ubuntu? I personally like it. The worst I have read about unity in 12.04 is a step in the right direction


----------



## vega22 (May 6, 2012)

if steam and origin get nux right for gaming i will switch back in a second.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2012)

techtard said:


> The linux ninjas will hack the crap out of any DRM scheme out of principle probably.
> 
> It's nice that Valve and now EA are entering the Linux market. I hate the new Unity interface, but Ubuntu seems to be bringing Linux to the mainstream.




They use alot of "Ubuntu" in their sentences but I'm pretty sure when the time comes it will run on branch offs like mint or any other if not then most Debian based systems.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 7, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Betcha the first game they launch will be The Sims 3.  It is already out on Mac.



Most of EA's* poor quality ports* are CIDER.


As far as I'm concerned, EA can go shove it up their rear.

Steam is all we need.


----------



## dzero (May 8, 2012)

As said earlier the first games that will run on linux will be ports from OSX. I just feel bad for Desura. When Steam and possibly Origin get into full swing they will be dominating.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 12, 2012)

most linux gamers will accept drm for linux games if they are AAA titles. more windows gamers may consider using linux once they see big titles available on lean operating systems which means an increase in FPS.


----------



## qubit (May 12, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> most linux gamers will accept drm for linux games if they are AAA titles. more windows gamers may consider using linux once they see big titles available on lean operating systems *which means an increase in FPS.*



For better frame rate performance, we really need nvidia and amd to put their backs into making great Linux drivers. Performance is nothing without this. To motivate them, we need moves like this from EA & Valve. I think we'll get there, but expect more dirty tricks from Microsoft to try and stop it, on the way. Remember the "naked PCs" BS they put out to try and suggest that using any other operating system is effectively piracy? Believe me, if Linux gets more popular with gamers, we're gonna see a lot more of this crap from them.


----------



## techtard (May 13, 2012)

We can't even rely upon AMD to make stable, optimized drivers for Windows, much less Linux!


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 13, 2012)

techtard said:


> We can't even rely upon AMD to make stable, optimized drivers for Windows, much less Linux!



I keep hearing this, but I've yet to experience it myself.  Yes, AMD has issues with new cards.  I do not have any illusions there.  What I mean is that by the time I purchase a new card (usually mid way through the generation life cycle) the drivers are stable and perform well.

As to writing code for Linux, why is it any harder.  You have less spaghetti code stringing together components, a more tech-savy user base, and the understanding that compiling everything for yourself is assumed; seems like the Linux user base would be much easier to cater to than the windows (I clicked it, why isn't it working?) crowd.  Perhaps it's bias, but I see a greater potential for Linux drivers than Windows drivers.

All of this, of course, is assuming that the various flavors of Linux can agree to some more substantial ground rules.  Of course, saying Ubuntu is what the drivers will support removes that difficulty...


----------



## NC37 (May 13, 2012)

So whatever Valve does EA has to do also huh?

So why then doesn't EA treat their customers better like Valve does? Oh right, because their customers don't want Origin, don't want day one DLC, and don't want...well about another few hundred things you can insert here. 

EA, I bet when word got out from Valve all their execs heard was...Steam...Linux...untapped market. Next move was..."Quick slap a Linux logo on Origin so we can gain some of that pie too!!"

While EA is after the elusive pie...Valve is sitting back enjoying their cake ;D.


----------



## Aquinus (May 13, 2012)

techtard said:


> We can't even rely upon AMD to make stable, optimized drivers for Windows, much less Linux!



You're saying that like nVidia linux drivers are much better. I think you're pandering to the wrong crowd. AMD/nVidia aren't going to make drivers if there isn't anything that can use them. If and when games start coming out for *nix, you'll see more work getting put into their drivers because as it is right now, there isn't much of a market for Linux 3d drivers.



lilhasselhoffer said:


> All of this, of course, is assuming that the various flavors of Linux can agree to some more substantial ground rules.



It's called POSIX-compliant for a reason.
POSIX (n.) - an acronym for "Portable Operating System Interface", is a family of standards specified by the IEEE for maintaining compatibility between operating systems. POSIX defines the application programming interface (API), along with command line shells and utility interfaces, for software compatibility with variants of Unix and other operating systems. (Wiki)


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 13, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> It's called POSIX-compliant for a reason.
> POSIX (n.) - an acronym for "Portable Operating System Interface", is a family of standards specified by the IEEE for maintaining compatibility between operating systems. POSIX defines the application programming interface (API), along with command line shells and utility interfaces, for software compatibility with variants of Unix and other operating systems. (Wiki)



Of this I am aware.  What I am suggesting, though obviously without the clarity I had intended, is that there are going to have to be some ground rules for the UI and some work with updating drivers.

Though the graphics drivers have been getting better, at least in my experience, the fact is that there isn't enough there yet to make a consistent gaming experience.  This is a shared reality with the UI (that steam would have to cater to).  Both are already there and functional; the problem is that, from a marketing perspective, a uniform UI and fully realized visual experience is necessary.  This is somewhere that Linux, a naturally functional but somewhat less visually concerned OS, might need some assistance.  

In short, Linux is an excellent workhorse.  It stands to be proven  whether Linux can be both a show pony and a workhorse, and I believe the only potential obstacle is a uniform experience.  Linux has never been about uniformity, it has always focused on functionality.  At once, a thing I love and companies can grow to hate.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 13, 2012)

nvidia drivers for linux are VERY good.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 13, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> nvidia drivers for linux are VERY good.



This.  Always seemed to have trouble with ATI. Well that is too say iv had trouble installing them. In themselves they work fine


----------



## MilkyWay (May 13, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Of this I am aware.  What I am suggesting, though obviously without the clarity I had intended, is that there are going to have to be some ground rules for the UI and some work with updating drivers.
> 
> Though the graphics drivers have been getting better, at least in my experience, the fact is that there isn't enough there yet to make a consistent gaming experience.  This is a shared reality with the UI (that steam would have to cater to).  Both are already there and functional; the problem is that, from a marketing perspective, a uniform UI and fully realized visual experience is necessary.  This is somewhere that Linux, a naturally functional but somewhat less visually concerned OS, might need some assistance.
> 
> In short, Linux is an excellent workhorse.  It stands to be proven  whether Linux can be both a show pony and a workhorse, and I believe the only potential obstacle is a uniform experience.  Linux has never been about uniformity, it has always focused on functionality.  At once, a thing I love and companies can grow to hate.



Graphics drivers are fine in my experience (once upon a time they used to be difficult), Nvidia like Easy says have good Linux drivers. There is no problem with UI, if they implement Steam or Origin it will look the same on every distro. The problem isnt linux distros being different its that hardly any developers make games natively in OpenGL, they all use Direct3D (DirectX). Even i guess EA will make shite ports of its games and Valve will do Mac ports too.


----------

